# fisher homesteader



## newengland6 (Feb 18, 2004)

Is anyone you know or are you using a Fisher Homesteader plow?
I am looking for opinions on this plow. How it holds up, easy of mounting, etc.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

there are a couple guys here that have a homesteader. They're here somewhere.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

I looked at one for my S-10 Crew Cab. The price was dangerously close to a real plow. I decided to liquidate the S-10 and replace i with an older full size for this and other reasons. The 1996 K-1500 has one very special option - no payment book.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

I found the same thing. The price was really close to bigger plows.


----------



## newengland6 (Feb 18, 2004)

The question is how big of a plow I can put on a doubleCab Tacoma. The Fisher dealer told me that they would only put a homesteader on it because of wieght restriction.

I am also eyeballing the sno-way. Anyone want to comment on either the homesteader or the sno-way. Constructive comments please.


----------



## pchieffo (Aug 12, 2003)

I just installed a Homesteader on my Tundra a couple of weeks ago. So far I'm quite happy with it, although we haven't had any big storms yet. It comes on and off quite easily. I haven't had it long enough to comment on it's durability, although it is definitely lighter duty than a commercial plow.

In terms of the Tundra's front axle capability, I'd have to agree that there isn't a lot of margin there. Even though the Homesteader only weighs about 280lbs, the front end drops when I lift it. Not a lot, but more than you'd expect.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newengland6 _
> *The question is how big of a plow I can put on a doubleCab Tacoma. The Fisher dealer told me that they would only put a homesteader on it because of wieght restriction.
> 
> I am also eyeballing the sno-way. Anyone want to comment on either the homesteader or the sno-way. Constructive comments please. *


This is not my truck its hbradys (hes not on this site anymore but iam going to use his pics) Its a tacoma double cab with a curtis 7' poly. Seems like the best plow for the truck. also add aset of timbrens.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Heres another of the back


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

sorry i forgot the picture


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

And the last (once again this is not my truck)

Hope these help you a little bit, there are lots of plows you can put on the tacoma just look around for what you think is the best set up.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

newengland6:

I have heard both good and bad things about the homesteader. How much plowing do you plan on doing? If i just needed to plow my driveway id be a huge fan of the homesteader. How can you beat a personal use plow with power angle and full hydraulics. It comes off and attaches real easy. You just sit in your heated truck and clear your driveway. If you have to do more than your own drive i might get something different. The homesteader would probley hold up and one person on this site has ran one on an explorer as a back up in commercial lots. he said it does fine. For alot of plowing or even for your own drive you might want to consider a 7' curtis like the one in the picture. That one was recommended by a toyota dealer. Snoways are good too probley built even stronger than the homesteaders and will work good on a smaller truck. Make sure you put some weight in the back as well. I have seen fisher lds on tacomas but i hear their hard to find now, and maybe you can only install one on the reg or ext cabs because of the front weight of the double cab I personally would not get a meyer but that might be something to consider as well i hear they make a mount for the toyotas. Personally i don't like meyers mounting systems, dont look good when the plow comes off. Blizzard also makes a good plow for smaller trucks you could check that out too. Good Luck finding a plow, their are plenty out their that will work on a tacoma you just might have to search around for a dealer who will install it for you. Some dealers will say it has to be reg cab with the v4 and it has to be red and the stars have to be alligned right to put a plow on it. OK iam exaggerating but some will give you bs about what plows you can and cant use or what trucks you can or can't use. Fact is you can plow with any 4x4 PU.


----------



## newengland6 (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks cja1987

I am still looking. I am planning to do my own driveway and probably a friend or two. I want to a local sno-way dealer. That plow looks nice. He demonstrated one he had mounted on one of his plow trucks. The st 90 is what I would like if I go that way. but the price is going to force me to get a st 80. I have already talked to a fisher dealer. The only one he would mount is the homesteader. I have not seen a homesteader mounted or spoken to anyone the has one. I like the homesteader for its wieght. And from the pictures I have seen it doesn't look bad. I would also like to check out a new western plow I read about on this web site. I think they called it a suburbanite or something like that. would have to chase down the right thread to make sure. Anyone in southern Maine using a homesteader on a small truck. I sure would like to hear from you and see how it sits on your truck. I saw a curtis mounted on an ext cab at a local toyota dealer. They hadn't done anything to the front suspension. That plow really pulled the front end down without timbrens. Even the Sno-way dealer said he had mounted a lot of timbrens on the small trucks with sno-ways. anyone in southern Maine with a sno-way on taco. Would love to hear from you.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

the suburbinite is the same as a homesteader only it has a red moldboard, they come off the same line, get a snoway and get the biggest you can afford


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the curtis is a great plow western makes a lsx plow


----------



## h_riderca (Sep 16, 2003)

Have you looked into the Blizzard 680 straight blade plow?

I have one mounted on a chevy blazer. I do maybe a dozen personal property drives and it works great.


----------

